# Drinking while Anchored



## RMACjazz (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm a long time boater, but new boat owner in British Columbia Canada. I'm planing a trip for the weekend where we'll be at anchored for a few days in a bay.

Is it legal in British Columbia to consume alcohol while you are anchored?


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

Sorry, can't speak for BC but in Ontario I've always been under the impression that if you had a head and you weren't planning on motoring off drunk you were ok, and I sail with a police officer.


----------



## RMACjazz (Jul 29, 2015)

We do have a head and galley. I have also been trying to find an answer on government sites but can't seem to find anything other than don't drink and operate a boat.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, it is legal to consume alcohol while anchored in BC, but you will need to confine yourself to your boat or have a DD. It is illegal to operate a vessel while impaired. There is not set limit.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

At least in the US, you are in charge of the boat while anchored, so you need to stay under the blood alcohol limit (the same as when driving).


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Transport Canada says a PERMANENT cooking device and a head while at anchor. They are specific about the cooking device being permanent but they don't specify what it has to be. Nothing about blood alcohol content or being impaired while at anchor.
Looked into this a couple weeks ago, took some effort but did find this much out.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

RMACjazz said:


> I'm a long time boater, but new boat owner in British Columbia Canada. I'm planing a trip for the weekend where we'll be at anchored for a few days in a bay.
> 
> Is it legal in British Columbia to consume alcohol while you are anchored?


Where are going to be might be out for a bit this weekend as well.
I have never had an issue as long as the vessel is not under way and am sober when it comes time to move a boat.
Bill 
SV Rangatira
MMSI#: 316 024 444


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sure glad I only drink when I'm by myself or with someone! 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually you can boat or drive after drinking in the states. It only becomes a crime if you have consumed enough so that your ability to operate is impaired or your bac is above the legal limit.


----------



## k89533720 (Aug 1, 2015)

In Ontario, you have to have a Head, and be anchored. Be assured if they board or question you, 100% they will be more picky with the rules and safety requirements. I would call first in BC to avoid any frustrating encounters and problematic situations.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

I always check the weather at anchor before tying one on. If you drag and hit someone you could certainly be tested for your bac and that would make your liability greater. Plus, I like to be completely sober in a time of crisis anyway.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

The little voice in my head says I can drink as long as he doesn't get drunk lol.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Consumption of Alcohol

In most provinces:
Alcohol may be consumed on board the pleasure craft only if it meets all of the following conditions:

The vessel has permanent sleeping facilities
The vessel has permanent cooking facilities
The vessel has a permanent toilet
The vessel is anchored or secured alongside a dock

Check with the appropriate provincial authorities (OPP for Ontario, SQ for Quebec, RCMP for all other provinces and territories) for carriage restrictions.

The rules have changed, no longer is having a head good enough, sleeping and cooking facilities required. Otherwise it is NOT considered a private dwelling.
Some people should possibly look into this before they get into trouble if their boats don't meet all the requirements, a couple people have posted wrong info about something that may have serious concequences if you are caught.
This is the way it is in Ontario, check your provincial police or Coast Guard to find out for sure.
Some of the potential charges are actual criminal charges!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My son says that because I drink Coors Light (Silver Bullet) that it's used primarily to maintain hydration on days like yesterday. It took four cans to make 25 miles in the 93 degree temperature and 80 percent humidity with pretty much no wind (motored the entire distance). The weather in Chesapeake Bay country this time of year can be brutal for old codgers such as myself.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Gary -
I discovered something new to me in the Bahamas this year, Radler by Kalik. Radler is apparently a German name for a beer/lemonade mix. Has only 2% alcohol, and is really refreshing over ice on a hot day. Will definitely keep you hydrated. Another name for that type of beverage is shandy I believe.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes we call that Shandy in the UK. Sounds like a waste of good beer to me.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Radler is German for bicyclist. A radler or a shandy is quite popular after bike rides, when you want to rehydrate but don't necessarily want to get blotto.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

People who drink light beer like to pee, a lot.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

MarkSF said:


> Yes we call that Shandy in the UK. Sounds like a waste of good beer to me.


Sadly, here in the US there is a new craze for shandys. I try to explain to people that a shandy is something that someone's grandmother (not mine, she drank whiskey) might order in a pub on an afternoon. They don't listen, no one listens to me


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Captainmeme, at my age I get to pee a lot, whether I drink light beer or not. This gettin' old stuff ain't all it's cracked up to be. 

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems there is a new Shandy popping up every week. Sam Adams now makes one. UFO make a grapefruit Shandy, called Big Squeeze. Very popular, but no less alcohol than regular beer tho, if that's what one is looking for.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

There's no place on a boat for alcohol.
A dry boat, is a safe and happy boat.








Ok, I lasted 11 seconds before I burst out laughing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I could hear the laughter from way up here at the top of the bay. 

Gary


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Beer is what makes a boat float.

That's why sailors get so nervous when the beer supply runs low.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

FSMike said:


> The little voice in my head says I can drink as long as he doesn't get drunk lol.


That voice is responsible for every person who has ever gotten drunk!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

BubbleheadMd said:


> There's no place on a boat for alcohol.
> A dry boat, is a safe and happy boat.
> 
> Ok, I lasted 11 seconds before I burst out laughing.


LMAO Actually, you have a point, drinking underway is dangerous. However, once safely anchored or moored is another story.

When anchored, I tend to keep it in check. If you drag, you are underway and we all know that all hell can break loose when one"s vessel is NUC or is RAM due to the anchor rode. All sorts of possibilities arise, few of them good.

So at anchor I try to keep it under the legal limit unless I am 99% sure there will be no weather. Even then I try my best not to over indulge as an incoming vessel can run over your rode or a light breeze could drag a stinkpot with 1-1 scope on to you. Then you are back in that questionable zone of underway or not....

YMMV JMHO


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

btw ... what is the legal limit in the US and Canada ?

Down here it is .05.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In most of the US it's .08 percent blood alcohol level. Back when I worked for the Maryland State Police it was .10, but that was in the 1960s.

Gary


----------



## Galo (Jun 8, 2015)

Did u say 'drinking while anchored?'

Why....yes! 

;o)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> In most of the US it's .08 percent blood alcohol level. Back when I worked for the Maryland State Police it was .10, but that was in the 1960s.
> 
> Gary


Ah .... so really need to be good and plastered to clear the limit.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

tdw said:


> btw ... what is the legal limit in the US and Canada ?
> 
> Down here it is .05.


It depends

In Alberta



> Sanctions
> 
> Implemented July 1, 2012
> 
> ...


British Columbia (our cruising area) is bit more complicated, but the limit is 0.05.

Driving While Affected by Drug or Alcohol - Road Safety Rules and Consequences of Unsafe Driving - RoadSafetyBC


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tdw said:


> Ah .... so really need to be good and plastered to clear the limit.


.08 is typically cleared on your second drink. I don't really think there is any practical difference in your level of inebriation between .08 and .05. It's the difference between having started your second drink and finishing it, for the average sized person.

Your tolerance for alcohol is another matter and not measurable under the law. Some are slurring their words after their first drink, others are functional after 6. BAC doesn't measure that.

I'm not advocating drinking and boating, I do not drink underway. I'm only saying that .08 is not good and plastered for most.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Sailing and drinking have gone hand-in-hand for generations.
Why, even the new Sailnet emojis say so: :2 boat:

Alcohol has gained new scrutiny in the public eye as its debilitative effects on health and functionality have been proven by science. We've gone from a "moral" prohibition and are moving towards a science-based prohibition.

I rarely drink but when I do, I like to enjoy myself and have several drinks throughout the evening. Whether at home, at anchor or in a slip, I'm not going to worry myself to death with "what-ifs".

I make sure I'm in compliance with the law. I don't drive or operate a boat under the influence. Beyond that, I enjoy myself within my own personal limits.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My son purchased a breathalyzer for use while aboard his boat and driving home from a couple days on the water. He uses it religiously. After a couple Coors Lights I checked my BAC with it and it was no where near .06 - it was .02. Even after a couple Green Coconut Margarettas it was still slightly less than .06. You have to drink some really potent stuff to hit .08. Now, when I worked in law enforcement, we had a couple cadets that were blasted to the point where they could not put one foot in front of the other when they reached .08 and that took a lot of booze to get them to that point. Keep in mind they were 21-year-olds that were in excellent physical condition, not old farts like those of us on this forum with lower metabolisms. 

Sure glad I made it this far without destroying my liver and other body parts from all the booze I consume. 

Gary


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Three standard drinks in an hour puts a normal sized adult male just under 0.08 and thus legal to drive in the U.S.










Several caveats there. Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's a good idea! Even practiced drinkers will have some impairment.

Also note the "standard drinks" part. That means 12oz of 5% ABV beer, so the 16oz pint of 7.5% Surly Furious that I prefer actually counts as two drinks. The large tumbler of wine that a lot of people pour is probably two drinks. And if a bartender actually only poured 1.5oz of single malt scotch into your lowball glass you'd howl like hell. Two fingers of Lagavulin, please.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> Three standard drinks in an hour puts a normal sized adult male just under 0.08 and thus legal to drive in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go; You aren't over the limit, you are under weight!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> ....Also note the "standard drinks" part. That means 12oz of 5% ABV beer, so the 16oz pint of 7.5% Surly Furious that I prefer actually counts as two drinks. The large tumbler of wine that a lot of people pour is probably two drinks. And if a bartender actually only poured 1.5oz of single malt scotch into your lowball glass you'd howl like hell. Two fingers of Lagavulin, please.


This is the real point. Virtually no one has the "standard" drink. Coors Light, for example, is one of the lowest alcohol contents, which is part of why it's light. Most glasses of wine, pints of beer or a good rum and tonic, have way more booze than these charts.


----------

